# What's in HD in your Zip Code?



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

www.WhereisHD.com
It's still in beta, but worth a look.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Richard King said:


> WhereisHD.com
> It's still in beta, but worth a look.


MGM is missing,

229-1 is missing also.
332 should be MHD not MTVHD. They are 2 separate channels.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Pretty inaccurate for me.

It says I should receive OTA channels I don't get even with two outside antennas. The site also says my local cable company and phone company could give me some HD channels. The answer is no to both. I can get basic TV service from them but no HD.

Also bogus is when you click on one of their What is... links, all you get is Wikipedia. I don't want a long article if I have a question. I want a paragraph so I can quickly either avail myself of this service or move on.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Biggest beef, locally, is [1] no PBS - yes, I realize that's still a national decision by D* and [2] no CBS - my understanding is that at least one-third of the owners of CBS stations figure their programming is worth a higher price than their competitors. And haven't signed up with D*.

Greedy so-and-sos IMHO.

There's nothing local about most of them, either. Our DMA's CBS is owned by a corporation 2,000 miles away. They also own the local FOX and have signed-on there.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Way out of date. Missing many D* channels.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I just found that site from the article on today's skyreport.com. VERY inaccurate. I sent an email to the author Evie Haskell ([email protected]) and copied it to the editor ([email protected]). I told them the following 24 D* HD channels were missing for my ZIP:

202 CNN HD
212 NHFL HD
215 NHL HD
229-1 HGTV HD
244 SCIFI HD
255 MGM HD
273 BRAVO HD
278 DISC HD
280 TLC HD
282 APL HD
284 SCI HD
296 TOON HD
355 CNBC HD
359 FBN HD
362 TWC HD
519 STZCHD
520 STRZHD
521 STZwHD
538 SHO2HD
601 NBATV HD
607 SPD HD
612 FUEL HD
622 YES HD
625 SNY HD

I asked how they could be serious with this site as is? And how comical it was for them to list in the article that E* had more HD channels for the sample ZIP codes they listed. With the inaccuracies I found, I think E* must be paying for whereisHD.com. I suggest as many people as possible test the site and then email them any and all inaccuracies.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

They also say TNT HD is 100% HD....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I asked how they could be serious with this site as is?


It's still in beta, not a finished product. Look at the original post


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have emailed Evie to keep an eye out on the three places where I posted this. When making comments relating to the information be sure to post your Zip Code. If you don't the comments are of no use.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

for OTA why not just use this site: http://www.tvfool.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29 It is accurate and is based upon FCC data and terrain data.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not bad for me, it missed a few OTAs and said I should get NY feeds over DIRECTV as well as LA feeds.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

I just found the Where IS HD site while reading SkyReport and sent in the corrections I found needed to be made for the Tulsa market.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

The 80s, National Network HD east and west, are not available to anyone in Phoenix.

Shows that PBS, CW and MyTV are all available on the COX cable system. Other than that DirecTv is certainly the way to go here.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Interested website, although looks like out of date OTA info in many areas. If the data was up to date, this website could be very useful.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

jwd45244 said:


> for OTA why not just use this site: http://www.tvfool.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29 It is accurate and is based upon FCC data and terrain data.


This wasn't accurate for me at all. Reality and this table only agreed on a one out of my five locals.

Admittedly I'm surrounded by lots of rock on two sides but still it was plain wrong.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

For my zip (San Diego) it is about 85% wrong, mostly by including all the Los Angeles stations as a part of the San Diego market.

I think they need to learn about DMA's.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Out here, slightly in the middle of almost nowhere, it yielded absolutely no results whatsoever. :lol: I entered my zip, clicked the 'find' button, and the result field is blank. Funny thing is, I know for a fact if I threw an aerial up on the roof I could pick up a good 5-10 HD stations OTA. I'm just lazy and like what I get from D*. 

I find that antennaweb.org works just fine for finding such stations.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oops. Tried again, and now it looks like the site broke. Beta indeed. :nono2:


----------



## BWoodbury (Nov 3, 2007)

*Zip: 60047 results in the following...*

Error Occurred While Processing Request 
The value "" cannot be converted to a number

The error occurred in D:\storage\web\whereishdtv.com\index.cfm: line 306

304 : [TD]#channel#[/TD]
305 : [TD]#affiliation#[/TD]
306 : [TD]#numberformat(hd_penetration * 100, '99')#%[/TD]
307 : [/TR]
308 : </CFOUTPUT>


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

BWoodbury said:


> *Zip: 60047 results in the following...*
> 
> Error Occurred While Processing Request
> The value "" cannot be converted to a number
> ...


Webmaster noobs.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It appears the site is down. Probably getting some beta repairs.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

As of right now....my ZIP doesn't bring up anything...just stays on the same page.
I'll try again later.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Richard King said:


> www.WhereisHD.com
> It's still in beta, but worth a look.


It is way better than antennaweb.org but it says out of my 27, only one is over 25%.

It really is 27 over 75%.

Only HDTV Magazine shows all of the channels that really you can get.

Only


----------



## Zellster (Aug 3, 2007)

TNTHD (TNT-HD) = 100% HD ?

Is that some sort of joke?


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> It is way better than antennaweb.org but it says out of my 27, only one is over 25%.
> 
> It really is 27 over 75%.
> 
> ...


Thank you much. I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Zellster said:


> TNTHD (TNT-HD) = 100% HD ?
> 
> Is that some sort of joke?


The same person at TNT that determines their HD percentage is the one who counts HD channels at E*. "All these Stretch-O-Vision shows fill the whole 16:9 screen, so of course they're HD!" :nono2:


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Must be "beta" as they list KNPB as a HD station with sub channels (PBS). That would be news to them! They are broadcasting in SD, and the station mgmt insists that it will stay that way even after Feb, 2009!


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

Richard King said:


> www.WhereisHD.com
> It's still in beta, but worth a look.


Nice! Thanks for the link!


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

This site doesn't know about the existence of mountains. It lists several transmitters that are less than 60 miles from me, but of which I can get no signal.


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

The site is still woefully out of date with several missing DirecTV HD channels. Still shows E* as having more HD channels.

Looks like several people have sent in the info indicating they need to update and they still have not done so.

If they are reading this, they should know that this makes it look like they have a preference for E* over D* instead of being completely objective.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

islesfan said:


> Must be "beta" as they list KNPB as a HD station with sub channels (PBS). That would be news to them! They are broadcasting in SD, and the station mgmt insists that it will stay that way even after Feb, 2009!


Now you do know that Feb. 2009 is not a deadline for every station to go HD ?.It's a deadline for going digital(SD).


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Heres what I get in my area in HD ota.

WRAL HD CBS RALEIGH NC
WITN HD NBC WASHINGTON NC
WNCT HD CBS GREENVILLE NC
WTVD HD ABC DURHAM NC
WCTI HD ABC NEW BERN NC
WYDO HD FOX GREENVILLE NC
WNCN HD NBC RALEIGH NC
WUNM HD UNC/PBS NEW BERN NC
WLFL HD THE CW DURHAM NC
WUNK HD UNC/PBS GREENVILLE NC
WRDC HD MY NETWORK TV DURHAM NC
WRAZ HD FOX RALEIGH NC


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Zellster said:


> TNTHD (TNT-HD) = 100% HD ?
> 
> Is that some sort of joke?


It's on the Internet - it MUST be true


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

What they really mean is that it will be as soon as they find their "Round TUIT" :barf:.


----------



## Egz (Sep 14, 2007)

That link doesn't seem very accurate. Says D* gives me locals in HD, but they don't.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I was more concerned about the listing of many local broadcast stations that would be almost impossible to receive here. Like ones from Syracuse, Elmira, and Wilkesbarre. They also listed the west coast DNS feeds on the DirecTV list.


----------



## Maa2p (Sep 28, 2007)

Charlottesville, VA: 22901 SD/HD OTA:
16.1 - ABC 16 SD
19.1 - CBS 19 SD
19.2 - CBS 19 WX SD
27.1 - FOX SD
27.2 - My C'ville SD
29.1 - NBC 29 HD
29.2 - NBC 29 WX SD
29.3 - CW SD
41.1 - PBS HD
41.2 - PBS2 SD
41.3 - PBS3 SD

I recieve all D* HD Channels also.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

flipptyfloppity said:


> This site doesn't know about the existence of mountains. It lists several transmitters that are less than 60 miles from me, but of which I can get no signal.


It also lists all of the Bay Area Channels for my zip, that I couldn't get unless I set up a 75 pole with a high gain antenna on it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As Richard previously said, it doesn't do much good to report your gripes here,
unless you post your *ZIP CODE*.


----------



## GhostEvo (Feb 27, 2008)

Everything but my locals. Used to have them with C-Cast.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

They include the PPV channels on dish, but not the PPV channels on DirecTV.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Zellster said:


> TNTHD (TNT-HD) = 100% HD ?
> 
> Is that some sort of joke?


The site must get the HD percentages from the HD marker in the program guide data. TNT marks all of their programming as HD.


----------



## Digital Madman (May 23, 2005)

Channel # Channel *HD%
3.1 WWAYDT WWAYDT (WWAY-DT) ABC 20%
3.2 WWAYDT2 WWAYDT2 (WWAY-DT2) ABC 20%
3.3 WWAYDT3 WWAYDT3 (WWAY-DT3) 
6.1 WECTDT WECTDT (WECT-DT) NBC 37%
6.2 WECTDT2 WECTDT2 (WECT-DT2) NBC 
7.1 WITNDT WITNDT (WITN-DT) NBC 41%
7.2 WITNDT2 WITNDT2 (WITN-DT2) 
8.1 WFXIDT WFXIDT (WFXI-DT) FOX 12%
9.1 WNCTDT WNCTDT (WNCT-DT) CBS 22%
9.2 WNCTDT2 WNCTDT2 (WNCT-DT2) CW 
12.1 WCTIDT WCTIDT (WCTI-DT) ABC 21%
12.3 WCTIDT3 WCTIDT3 (WCTI-DT3) 1%
14.1 WYDODT WYDODT (WYDO-DT) FOX 12%
14.2 WYDODT2 WYDODT2 (WYDO-DT2) FOX 
19.1 WUNMDT WUNMDT (WUNM-DT) PBS 5%
19.2 WUNMDT2 WUNMDT2 (WUNM-DT2) PBS 7%
19.3 WUNMDT3 WUNMDT3 (WUNM-DT3) PBS 
19.4 WUNMDT4 WUNMDT4 (WUNM-DT4) PBS 8%
19.5 WUNMDT5 WUNMDT5 (WUNM-DT5) PBS 
26.1 WSFXDT WSFXDT (WSFX-DT) FOX 8%
26.2	WSFXDT2 WSFXDT2 (WSFX-DT2) 
35.1 WPXUDT WPXUDT (WPXU-DT) ION 
35.2 WPXUDT2 WPXUDT2 (WPXU-DT2) 
35.3 WPXUDT3 WPXUDT3 (WPXU-DT3) 
35.4 WPXUDT4 WPXUDT4 (WPXU-DT4) 
39.1 WUNJDT WUNJDT (WUNJ-DT) PBS 6%
39.2 WUNJDT2 WUNJDT2 (WUNJ-DT2) PBS 7%
39.3 WUNJDT3 WUNJDT3 (WUNJ-DT3) PBS 
39.4 WUNJDT4 WUNJDT4 (WUNJ-DT4) PBS 8%
39.5 WUNJDT5 WUNJDT5 (WUNJ-DT5) PBS

*Charter Cable*

20 WCTIDT3 WCTIDT3 (WCTI-DT3) 1%
507 HBOLAT HBO Latino Premium Latin 1%
702 WFXIDT WFXIDT (WFXI-DT) FOX 12%
703 WWAYDT WWAYDT (WWAY-DT) ABC 20%
704 WUNCDT4 WUNCDT4 (WUNC-DT4) PBS 8%
706 WNCTDT WNCTDT (WNCT-DT) CBS 22%
707 WECTDT WECTDT (WECT-DT) NBC 37%
710 WUNCDT WUNCDT (WUNC-DT) PBS 6%
714 SCIHD Science Channel HD 100%
715 APLHD Animal Planet HD 97%
770 HDNETMV HDNet Movies 100%
771 HDNET HDNet 99%
772 UHD Universal HD 99%
773 ESPNHD ESPNHD Sports 77%
774 ESPN2HD ESPN2 HD Sports 51%
775 HDT HD Theater 100%
776 DSCHD The Discovery Channel HD 77%
777 HBOHD Home Box Office Digital Premium 88%
778 SHOWHD Showtime Digital Premium  86%
779 MAXHD CineMAX High Definition Premium 86%
783 TWCHD The Weather Channel HD 10%
790 STARZHD STARZ! High Definition Premium 86%
791 TMCHD The Movie Channel (Digital) Premium 77%
792 TLCHD The Learning Channel HD 84%
793 MHDTV MHD 75%
794 GOLFVS Golf Channel/Versus HD Sports 3%
795 AETVHD A&E HD East 55%
796 HSTRYHD History HD 55%
797 TNTHD TNTHD (TNT-HD)

*Time Warner*

205 HBOHD Home Box Office Digital Premium 88%
237 SHOWHD Showtime Digital Premium 86%
899 HBOLAT HBO Latino Premium Latin 1%
904 WCTIDT WCTIDT (WCTI-DT) ABC 21%
906 WWAYDT WWAYDT (WWAY-DT) ABC 20%
914 WNCTDT WNCTDT (WNCT-DT) CBS 22%
924 WFXIDT WFXIDT (WFXI-DT) FOX 12%
934 WITNDT WITNDT (WITN-DT) NBC 41%
939 WECTDT WECTDT (WECT-DT) NBC 37%
940 WUNCDT WUNCDT (WUNC-DT) PBS 6%
941 WUNCDT2 WUNCDT2 (WUNC-DT2) PBS 7%
943 WUNCDT4 WUNCDT4 (WUNC-DT4) PBS 8%
956 ESPN2HD ESPN2 HD Sports 51%
957 ESPNHD ESPNHD Sports 77%
958 MOJOHD MOJO HD 100%
959 AETVHD A&E HD East 55%
960 HDT HD Theater 100%
961 TNTHD TNTHD (TNT-HD) 100%
962 UHD Universal HD 99%
963 TBSHD TBS HD 100%
964 GOLFVS Golf Channel/Versus HD Sports 3%
965 MHDTV MHD 75%
966 HGTVD HGTV HD (HGHD) 75%
967 FOODHD Food HD 75%
968 NGCHD National Geographic HD 63%
995 SHOWHDP Showtime Digital Pacific Premium 86%
997 HBOHDP Home Box Office Digital Pacific Feed Premium 88%
998 HDNETMV HDNet Movies 100%
999 HDNET HDNet 99%


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

For Honolulu 96795 locals on OTWC cable and DirecTV there are a number of inaccuracies. Why is this a sticky?


----------



## Mville (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone know what cities will receive hd locals from direct 11 when it is operational?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Mville said:


> anyone know what cities will receive hd locals from direct 11 when it is operational?


Speculation, speculation, and speculation abound. Only DirecTV knows.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Richard King said:


> www.WhereisHD.com
> It's still in beta, but worth a look.


Thanks - good idea - I emailed them to add a column to indicate if the local news is in HD (as our Channel 9 news - in Denver) is stunning in HD and way ahead of many markets that are much much bigger.


----------



## irlspotter (Dec 14, 2006)

The DirecTV schedule for 3/30 at 6:00 PM on 640 - Comcast Sports Net Chicago is wrong. They are broadcasting a Blackhawks vs. Columbus Home Game in HD on that night. Your schedule needs to be updated.

DirecTV is showing the game on 638 but that is the Columbus Station it should be in the guide data so anybody with an automatic record for Blackhawks records it.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok mabye a strange question but since all broadcasts are to go digital in 2009 what will happen to the SD DNS feeds? I realize that D* is a digital transmission. Aren't the SD feeds picked up by D* OTA analog. If all networks must go digital in 2009 (I know digital does not mean HD) what will happen to the SD DNS feeds?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Brian Hanasky said:


> Aren't the SD feeds picked up by D* OTA analog.


Yes, and DirecTV will most likely just downconvert the HD/digital feed.


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

Why is this a sticky with not a single update since March??

Many errors on mine (zip 44035) funniest is 637 FSN Ohio showing 100%. When they actually do show something in HD it is on 637-1. Other than the occasional Cavs or Blue Jackets HD game along with Nat'l. FSN NCAA FB or BB they have no HD. 

99% of the time 637-1 lists: "To Be Announced." Right now it is listed from 1PM today (7/20) until 6:28 PM 8/26.:lol: 

But, thankfully "Is Colon Detox Hype" is on 637 three times this week.:dance01:


----------



## coolguy426 (Jul 26, 2008)

ohpuckhead said:


> Why is this a sticky with not a single update since March??
> 
> Many errors on mine (zip 44035) funniest is 637 FSN Ohio showing 100%. When they actually do show something in HD it is on 637-1. Other than the occasional Cavs or Blue Jackets HD game along with Nat'l. FSN NCAA FB or BB they have no HD.
> 
> ...


yeah my tv does the "to be announced" thing pretty often. It's pretty annoying


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

I got some answers from WhereIsHD today...

> I very much appreciate your unique list of HD channels with percentages.

Thanks for the feedback, it really helps us provide a better product.

> When it was last updated?

WhereIsHD.com is updated weekly. With HD launches so prevalent right now, changes happen constantly, so you may see a lag between promotion and listing on occasion.

> Lifetime and LMN (part of Dish's Absolute package) aren't listed.

For some providers, we do have Lifetime HD (e.g., Cox in ZIP Code 06033)
and Lifetime Movie Network HD (e.g., Time Warner in ZIP Code 11417).
We will update the list for Dish as quickly as possible.

> I'd like to know the percentages for Lifetime and Lifetime Movie Network.

Lifetime HD claims 75% HD penetration; LMNHD is currently HD-ready, meaning that the programming is not yet tagged as HD programming.

> Will there be any percentages that are not self-reported?

We are looking into ways to find the % of HD which is not self-reported, and hope to add that feature to WhereIsHD.com in future versions.

-- Pinna Gallant [[email protected]]


----------

